# Knots?



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone know a good site with knot tieing? Need to know how to tie a shock line


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hete is one of my favorite:

http://stripersurf.com/andeknots.html 

The Albright I can do okay in the light, but the Surgeon's I can tie in almost total darkness.

Hope this helps.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Knot*

Thanks it help alot and I tested it casting NOT BAD AT ALL and Nice site

Rich


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I like the HO site*

Try Hatteras Outfitters. The link below will take you to the main page. Once there, click on the Knots/Rigs link to the left. 
At the bottom of the knots/rigs page, check out the way Tres describes the full drum rig. That's worth studing, IMHO.
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do as jeff suggested the HO site offers very good knots... also do a search on google to find variations.. i can tell ya now though to save you the trouble, although a smart man second guesses EVERYONE's advice, that the bimini to nail knot is da bomb.... bimini to no-name or sosin is much easier though... i put up a coupla pics in the open forum to show what they look like, they are horribly blown up the tags in actually are quite short...

neil


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

www.stripers247.com good section on knots, alot of animated gifs showing the knot actually being tied....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*knots*

get the little red book on knot tying. I dont recall the exact name, but its small and fit in your tackle box or pocket.


----------

